# Am i a loser haha



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it bad that ive been obsessing for fall waterfowl over the last couple weeks, spent a couple hourse setting the tivo to record every waterfowl show on for the next month, have gone through the decoys 3-4 times now, go to scheels serval times a week to buy more shells, sitting in front of the computer wailin on the calls for hours at a time, haha dont lie i know you guys are doing the same thing


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.duckcommander.com/duckaholics/


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Posted: Thu Aug 02, 2007 10:02 pm Post subject: Am i a loser haha
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is it bad that ive been obsessing for fall waterfowl over the last couple weeks, spent a couple hourse setting the tivo to record every waterfowl show on for the next month, have gone through the decoys 3-4 times now, go to scheels serval times a week to buy more shells, sitting in front of the computer wailin on the calls for hours at a time, haha dont lie i know you guys are doing the same thing


I have been doing that since last november. :-? Just wait till you get it bad. I put 10k miles on my truck just scouting, and 6 cases of shells easily in the month of Sept. last year. I probly have used every excuse known to man to take a sick day just for hunting. Now I am honest with myself, my GF and my boss, I am addicted to shooting ducks and geese, (especially the white ones) there is nothing I can do about it except hunt more, practice the calls and relive the memories over a few cold ones with my buds. Right now I am working 7 days a week, 15-16 hrs. a day just to save money and days off for hunting. I am stoked cause we only have 4 weeks to go. :beer:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i know, im thinking about driving up to nodak just to hit up the honks one week earlier than here


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yep, cept i dont have tivo so i have been buying new videos evry couple days. god i cant wait!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i just can't stop buying decoys, calls, camo. bought 3 dz ffds, a new feather duster call, and some camo pants. i think my bank account can't want for the season as much as me. only 28 days. :beer:


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

My friend went to a counselor (shrink) at the end of last season because his wife said there was something wrong with him. He wasn't the guy she married and she didn't like what he was becoming. :eyeroll: After talking to the counselor she said he was obsessed with hunting and it consumed his free time and his un-free time causing work, family, and marital problems. She told him this was not uncommon and she's counseled many men about it. He sat through the session, told his wife what she said, and then he and I went hunting the next day.

FREAKING A!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I lose sleep over hunting year round. I'm not blowing money like I'd like to, that's in part because going to work sucks. But I know what ya mean. I can't stop going to Sportsman's Warehouse, the guys are sick of seeing me in there. I blow all their calls, acutely examine all of their decoys, compare the price of all of their shotgun shells in my head, and then leave because I know I'm gonna have to put what money I have in the gas tank this fall.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Funny, I have gotten to know some of the guys at the Woodbury Sportsmans warehouse quite well this summer because I do the exact same thing. They actually have their waterfowl weekend going on this weekend, so I am going to head up there today. They have gotten a fair share of my money this summer, and I am guessing they will get a bit more today.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

lol... Same here im in sportsmens warehouse so much i walk in look at what im looking for, then i need to see the hunting equipment i have to see everytime im in the store like its going to be different or cheaper (G/F hates it), then i think bout how i spent the 2 hours in the store when i just needed some fishing hooks... 
:eyeroll: Just is'nt Right


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I'm not a waterfowl diehard............but I feel your pain. I do the same thing with upland equipment. My wife can't stand going to stores with me because I always walk through the hunting section to look at the latest vest, pants, guns, widgets, and whatchamacalits.

I also dvr hunting shows such as: What the dogs taught me, Benelli's Bird Hunter, Cast & Blast, American Gundog, Hunting with Bartha, etc... I have 5 pheasant hunting videos that I watch the week leading up to the opener. Remmi lays on the couch and watches with me and then she will hear a rooster crow and walk up the tv and stare as if to say (how do I jump into that alternate universe).

Arghhhh, today is completely shot for me! I won't be able to concentrate for a couple hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

boys im out of commision for the next month.. untill season begins


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

If you have ever heard the phrase "Why don't you just get back on the computer and look at your goose porn" you might have a problem. Or if you have ever heard "would you like me more if I had a black head, white cheeks and I honked?" you might have a problem. Yeah, I have heard them both from my girlfriend. It's all good though. Anytime your girlfriend/wife gives you a hard time about it, fell free to use my stock response, "I may be addicted to hunting, but I'm not a crack head and I would never beat you or hit you." I think it gives mine a warm fuzzy feeling. :wink:


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

twopopper said:


> http://www.duckcommander.com/duckaholics/


LMAO... I read that and L>O>L... I think he has it bad too.. I been anxious but haven't done much really.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

live_4_quack said:


> "I may be addicted to hunting, but I'm not a crack head and I would never beat you or hit you."


You must have a good one. I've never met a woman that would take that as anything more than a disguised way of saying, "Quiet woman, I've gotta have full concentration if I'm gonna put together a decent argument about why GHG kicks BF's butt."


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm at the breaking point. I stopped coming to this forum long enough to forget what my password was. Now, its started. The passing at home, the irritation of commercials while I'm into the hunting tv shows. The weather is cooling off. The constant adding of vacation hrs and the strategies of how to use them. I wish the DNR would fool us and just say that hunting is now open. Two more weeks. Wheres the prozac?


----------

